# toenails curving upward & bothering her



## knowerofnada

So, my 2 1/2 year old dd has had toenail issues since she was born. They grow in an upward curve and are extremely thin and sharp. They have always bothered her because it doens't matter how much we trim/file them, they cut into her other toes, and she's always complaining about them. She's developed a bad habit of picking at them and yesterdy she ripped one really low and it bled and she's still complaining about it.

I've also noticed my 14 month old's toenails are doing the same thing.

I am wondering if it's likely that occasional time spent in the Jumperoo when both were small did some kind of permanent damage to the way their toenails grow? Or does anyone else have this problem?


----------



## Drummer's Wife

my two middle kids have toe nails that grow like this. I have no idea what causes it and they've never spent a second in a jumperoo thingie.


----------



## knowerofnada

The reason I was asking about the "jumperoo thingie" (geez) is because they often did land and bounce on their toes....so I was just hoping that I didn't inadvertantly cause this toenail issue.

I've never seen toenails so weird, honestly...


----------



## Drummer's Wife

I was calling it a thingie cause I can't picture what it looks like







that's all.

I've wondered if it was some kind of deficiency? but it's odd because my 1st and 4th kids have more normal looking toe nails.


----------



## knowerofnada

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Drummer's Wife* 
I was calling it a thingie cause I can't picture what it looks like







that's all.

I've wondered if it was some kind of deficiency? but it's odd because my 1st and 4th kids have more normal looking toe nails.


LOL ok. IT's just this thing they would sit in and jump in on occasion, maybe a couple of times a week, they absolutely loved it. I've wondered about a deficiency too, although I can't imagine how, since dd#1 was BF'd until age two and eats tons of fresh fruits & veggies, dd#2 is still bf'd and also eats a ton of fresh fruits & veggies. And nobody in the family has toenails like this. They are really, really weird. I would be miserable if they were mine, they are that thin and sharp, and they way they curve upward like that.....they do have "layers" and "peel" somewhat like you would imagine would be caused by a vitamin deficiency....but then since that seems so unlikely, I just wondered if it was perhaps instead trauma induced.

Anyone else?


----------



## LucyRev

My older daughter's toenails are like that too. The corners especially curl upwards. I thought they were super weird. My mother in law said that is from her side of the family and she thinks it is the cutest thing.







. I said thaaaaanks a lot!


----------



## mama_b

My dh's toenails are like that and both of the kids inherited them. My dd picks at hers all the time too. No advice other than to try to keep them trimmed as much as possible.


----------



## Marsupialmom

I never spent time in a jumperroo and some of my toe nails do that. My mil had 6 kids and she says I have weird nails. Luckily my kids didn't inherit them.

My mom didn't have them but her dad had these types of nails and it drove the nurses that trimmed his nails crazy ---he was diabetic. They wouldn't trim them short enough so they would snag and tear -- causing the problems they were trying to avoid by "proper" nail trimming. He finally found a nurse that understood and over trimmed his nails. LOL but at least they didn't tear and get infected with his circulatory issues....


----------



## weliveintheforest

both my kids' big toenails curve upward and drag on the ground when they crawl (or crawled) so i have to make sure they are very short. Since they both have it I just assumed it was a normal baby/toddler thing and hoped they would grow out of it.


----------



## gillibean

All three of me DC's had toenails like that (the youngest still does). They seem to have outgrown it around age 6. They also have really thin fingernails. They definitely inherited them from DH. I really wish they had inherited my nails - they're super strong.


----------



## Pumpkin_Pie

My son spent about a half hour every morning in his while I showered, brushed my teeth and hair and generally did "bathroom" time from the time he was about 5 months until he was about 11 months. His toenails are totally normal and he bounced around in there like a spring. It was seriously the only way I got anything done in the bathroom.


----------



## Frisbee

My DD has toenails like this too and she never liked the jumperoo. I'm hoping she grows out of them.


----------



## hollytheteacher

I hate to post this and sound like the person who is trying to scare the OP and whatnot, but odd shaped toe nails can be a sympton/sign of another type of Congenital birth defect. My son has toenails like that and he also was born with a heart defect.

I'm in no way saying your child(ren) have anything like this, but I have heard it is much more common for children with heart defects.


----------



## LucyRev

Thanks for bringing it up, but I am sure a heart condition didn't cause my DD's toenail weirdness. She was a preemie and had her heart (and everything else) scanned and monitored, as well as chromosome testing and all came out fine. The toenails have been like that from birth. She's almost 6 now and they are only slightly curved anymore.


----------



## knowerofnada

Quote:


Originally Posted by *hollytheteacher* 
I hate to post this and sound like the person who is trying to scare the OP and whatnot, but odd shaped toe nails can be a sympton/sign of another type of Congenital birth defect. My son has toenails like that and he also was born with a heart defect.

I'm in no way saying your child(ren) have anything like this, but I have heard it is much more common for children with heart defects.


Thanks for this info, I will ask her ped about it at her well child visit in February.

ETA but both of my girls have this, so this would be an incredible coincidence if they both had a heart defect...


----------



## hollytheteacher

Quote:


Originally Posted by *knowerofnada* 
Thanks for this info, I will ask her ped about it at her well child visit in February.

ETA but both of my girls have this, so this would be an incredible coincidence if they both had a heart defect...

yeah like i said i was def not trying to scare you, just one of those things where if you knwo something and feel like you should share it just in case!

Good luck, and i hope it's totally nothing


----------



## mariskamom

Your child's toenails sounds like my DD's. I took her to see a pediatric dermotologist who said this isn't that unusual. She told me to rub some oil into them on a regular basis.


----------



## marimara

I just posted something like this in health and healing. My dds toenails do this and it drives me bonkers. She picks them and they are all messed up. I was thinking I need to giver her biotin or something. My neice's toenails supposedly did this too and she grew out of it (shes 4 now). Its so strange.


----------



## wanderinggypsy

I've read that 'spoon shaped' nails (toe or finger) can mean low iron.


----------



## greenmm

I know this is an old post but I was glad to find it. I thought I was the weirdo with the messed up toenails because I couldn't find anything on it. Me and both of my kids have the toenails so it's definitely a genetic thing. The fingernails are slightly curved as well. I had a really hard time as a child with shoes & had to keep them trimmed really short so I feel bad for my kids


----------

